# Can someone explain Giant: OCR vs TCR vs TCR Advanced?



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey, can anyone explain what the deal is between the Giant OCR, TCR and TCR Adavanced frames? I know OCR is supposed to be more of a "Sport" bike and the TCR is supposed to be a "Race" bike, but then why is the head angle on the OCR steeper then the TCR (72.5 degrees for a medium OCR and TCR Advanced and 73 for the TCR)? Are the OCR frames heavier then the TCR frames? What else are the differences?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

fishman473 said:


> Hey, can anyone explain what the deal is between the Giant OCR, TCR and TCR Adavanced frames? I know OCR is supposed to be more of a "Sport" bike and the TCR is supposed to be a "Race" bike, but then why is the head angle on the OCR steeper then the TCR (72.5 degrees for a medium OCR and TCR Advanced and 73 for the TCR)? Are the OCR frames heavier then the TCR frames? What else are the differences?



You might know this but.......

OCR Composite and TCR Composite frames are made using T-700 fibres. TCR Advanced frames are made using T-800/T-1000 fibres. Apparently this gives you a marginally stiffer frame and lighter frame but somewhat more expensive. 

OCR frames have a longer head tube than both TCR and TCR Advanced frames which gives you a more upright riding position. 

Bottom bracket area on TCR Advanced frames is substantially larger than Both TCR and OCR. This provides much needed stiffness in that critical area. 

Those are pretty much the main differences between them but there might be others.


----------



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks, that helped a lot.

Do you (or does anyone) know if there are/what are the differences in the frames during different model years? So, basically, what years were the frames upgraded, and do you know what changes they made?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

fishman473 said:


> Thanks, that helped a lot.
> 
> Do you (or does anyone) know if there are/what are the differences in the frames during different model years? So, basically, what years were the frames upgraded, and do you know what changes they made?


Well..........the TCR Composite frames and the TCR Advanced frames were actually upgraded this year. The TCR composite frames were the same in 2003, 2004, 2005 and 2006 except for the different colour schemes of course. In 2007 they have been upgraded. The upgrades are in stiffness and in weight savings. The 2007 models are apparently 10% lighter and 5% stiffer than the previous year's models. The fork shape in 2007 is also a little different to previous years. It now has the same shape as the TCR Advanced forks. From what i've seen, the shape of the tubing on the frames seems pretty much the same.

The TCR Advanced was introduced in 2005 (at least comercially because the T-Mobile team were using it in the 2004 TdF) and consequently the 2006 model frame is the same, again with the exception of the paint job. In 2006 the Integrated Seat Post model was intorduced in certain markets such as here in Australia together with the regular TCR Advanced but not in the U.S. In 2007 the TCR Advanced has also been upgraded. Again the improvements are in stiffness and weight savings. The new TCR Advanced is appaently 15% stiffer than the 2005 and 2006 models and 20% lighter.

I don't know a great deal about the OCR series but up until 2005 (at least here in Australia) they were all aluminium with the exception of the OCR Zero which had an aluminium front triangle and a carbon rear. The carbon OCRs were introduced here in 2006 and unlike the TCRs, I don't think any improvements have been made to the 2006 frame in 2007.

Anyway...........I hope this helps!


----------



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks that does help a lot. And that was what I suspected. I just won a 2004 TRC0 on eBay and I had been looking very carefully at photos to see if I could differentiate any difference. So you've made me feel better that I didn't order some crummy old frame design. I can't afford the 2007 stuff anyway, so it looks like I got the best deal I could have!

BTW it sounds like that 2007 TRC Advanced will be a pretty hot bike.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

fishman473 said:


> Thanks that does help a lot. And that was what I suspected. I just won a 2004 TRC0 on eBay and I had been looking very carefully at photos to see if I could differentiate any difference. So you've made me feel better that I didn't order some crummy old frame design. I can't afford the 2007 stuff anyway, so it looks like I got the best deal I could have!
> 
> BTW it sounds like that 2007 TRC Advanced will be a pretty hot bike.


Did you get the one that shows the natural carbon weave with the silver graphics??? Even though it's a 2004 model, it still is an awesome frame and was still current until last year. I prefer that colour scheme than the current 2007 look. Giants are just hard to beat in terms of quality, workmanship and value.

Check out the Australian market TCR Advanced ISP. My LBS has one on show at the moment but the $8000au price tag is a little discouraging.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## wins (Jan 17, 2007)

Italianrider76 said:


> Did you get the one that shows the natural carbon weave with the silver graphics??? Even though it's a 2004 model, it still is an awesome frame and was still current until last year. I prefer that colour scheme than the current 2007 look. Giants are just hard to beat in terms of quality, workmanship and value.
> 
> Check out the Australian market TCR Advanced ISP. My LBS has one on show at the moment but the $8000au price tag is a little discouraging.
> 
> Enjoy the ride!



hi,

u seem know a lot about giant bike. im thinking to buy a giant TCR alliance TM but don have much review to refer. it has a aluminium and carbon frame. any comments? thanks a lot in advance


----------



## ssteed (Sep 19, 2006)

*TCR Advanced vs TCR Comp Zero*



Italianrider76 said:


> You might know this but.......
> 
> OCR Composite and TCR Composite frames are made using T-700 fibres. TCR Advanced frames are made using T-800/T-1000 fibres. Apparently this gives you a marginally stiffer frame and lighter frame but somewhat more expensive.
> 
> ...



I took note of what you said about the Advanced having a stiffer frame . I'm 56 kg and 5' 7.5" , and expect to make a full recovery from a minor knee arthroscopy. Would the Advanced 1 be appropriate for me, or the Comp Zero, considering my low weight and reduced power output ? How much better are the SL wheels and Dura Ace on the Comp Zero, compared with the Elite wheels and Ultegra on the Advanced 1 ?

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Bra T (Jan 30, 2007)

I recently aquried a 2007 TCR Advanced Team ISP and did a lot of research before hand.

Firstly I went to see a GP specialising in Biokinetics and he got me set up on my current bike. I rode those settings and then tried to find a bike that would me get comfy on the bike using those settings.
I came down to 2 bikes. The Giant and a Colnago...

Now the COlnago was an interesting option but then i found out Giant makes the frame..

Ok so why pay the Italian sticker price when the makers of that bike have their own machine for 60% of the cost??

The differences over the TCR is not just the Carbon Fibre grade used but also the layup.
The TCR advanced has a much enlargedBB area, the ISP has a reinforced seat tube top tube junctions and the chain stays are much bigger.
All this make it jonks more responsive but it's also more comfortable than the 2005/2006 model.

As mentioned previously the OCR is a "Sportive" bike designed for less flexible people ( muscle flexibility) whereas the TCR and TCR advanced are designed around seasoned racers.
All the Advaned frames are similar so the choice boils down to affordability.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

The 2007 ISP Advanced is quite heavy. I'm hoping the non ISP model I have on the way wont be as bad.


----------



## Bra T (Jan 30, 2007)

Really?? What do yo mean quite Heavy?

I weighed the 2006 frameset and the 2007 frameset and the difference in weight for a small is 4g to the 2007 models benefit.
Both frames with fork, headset and saddle clamp fitted were 1604 and 1608 gr.

My bike is built up to 7.1 Kg on the nose with clincher wheels and a Powertap hub..


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Well the non ISP frame is supposed to be 865 grams and the fork is around 320 grams.


----------



## Bra T (Jan 30, 2007)

Sir Benno,

I think you need to compare apples with apples, not with half apples..

An Non ISP frame, fork, seat post and clamp, with an installed headset and expander plug in the steer tube weighs about 90gramms more than the ISP.

So yes the Non ISP frame is lighter but with similar components to an ISP it is heavier.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

My friend took his 2006 TCR T-Mobile non ISP north american model and replaced the frame with a 2007 ISP T-Mobile keeping every single other part on the bike exactly the same. The build comes in a full pound heavier than his 2006, the only place this pound could come from is the frame. I have not seen any confirmed numbers on the non ISP 2007 TCR Advanced but am curious to know if it is a pound heavier than last years non ISP Advanced frame.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

you don't really expect us to believe that Giant added 1 lbs, 454g to its frame, do you? Something else is going on there.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

I will get confirmation of the actual numbers so I could still be wrong.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok I got a very clear response that his entire bike is exactly one pound (454 grams) heavier than his 2006 non ISP Advanced build. Exact same components, just different frame.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That's weird


----------



## Bra T (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok thats very weird because I checked the different options and the 2006 ISP and 2007 ISP Advanced frames are within a few grams of each other in a size small.

I also know that a 2007Non ISP with a seatpost fitted (Some light zooty Rithchey s/post) is 90 grams heavier than the 2007 ISP with the seat clamp fitted.

454grams is a huge difference so there must be something else wrong. Something has changed


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Just to make this very clear we are comparing his old bike









to his new bike


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Was that colour scheme in the second photo ever actually used by the the T-Mobile team? I don't think they ever rode bikes in that scheme. I just remember them using the same scheme as the picture above but with the ISP in both 2006 and 2006. This year the team ia using an ISP frame which is painted white.


----------



## Bra T (Jan 30, 2007)

The team never rode the below colour scheme but the 2007 team bike was launched last year with it to show case the new Giant graphics.

To get back to the weight issue. Just been donw to the shop where I bought mine and they have a 2006 non isp and 2007 ISP in size medium. 
With a seatpost, Ritchey again, the 2006 Non ISP is 85gr heavier than the 2007 ISP.
These are frames, forks, with steerer bungs and seat clamp on the ISP (uncut).
admittedly the 2006 can be lighter with a lighter seat post but theres certainly is not 500 gr difference between them.

Perhaps the mechanic forgot his torque wrench in the settube or something...


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Haha perhaps. I will relay this info to my friend. He has some explaining to do.


----------

